# baby gender guesser.



## Mrs-N

ive just been on the bounty website and i saw a link for their baby gender guesser so i done it and it came out with being a GIRL.
Has anyone else done one of these and was it right. 
I know it sounds silly but when i think of the baby i think of it as a BOY 

OH cousin has always said ill have a girl,is she right? 

i guess we will just have to wait and see when baby arrives in july.


----------



## anita665

I can't remember which sites I tried but most I used guessed I was having a boy and they were right.


----------



## xCherylx

Say's I'm going to have a girl although I have feelings it's a boy. Hope it's right though x


----------



## PitBullMommy

What's the link for it? I knwo I"m having a girl, so I'll try it! :)


----------



## Vickie

I did one of those, I think a Chinese predictor thing, and it said boy. We'll see in a few weeks I guess!


----------



## Mrs-N

PitBullMommy said:


> What's the link for it? I knwo I"m having a girl, so I'll try it! :)

i hope this works. 

https://www.bounty.com/pregnancy/GenderGuesser/


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Well this one says girl


----------



## anita665

I just tried that one and it guessed right!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-N

what other one are there,i wanted to try some more so then i can see if i keep getting girl or if i get boy too.


----------



## reallytinyamy

Apparently mines a girl. I've been instictively calling bump he so we'll see!!! I want to do some more now, see if they all say the same


----------



## elles28

It says I'm having a girl!


----------



## Mrs-N

heres another one.

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/pregnancy/labour/articles/0,,17_534749,00.html

im 21 and this chart is saying that i had a 1 in 12 chance of having a boy.


----------



## Mrs-N

38 ways to guess your baby's sex.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i found this on https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancya...556780,00.html

are any of these true for you?
i know im quite early in my pregnancy but here goes.

It's a boy if:

You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy -FALSE-
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute -DONT KNOW-
You are carrying the extra weight out in front -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your belly looks like a basketball -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your areola have darkened considerably -YES-
You are carrying low -NOT SHOWING YET-
You are craving salty or sour foods -YES,BUT ALWAYS LIKE SAVOURY FOOD-
You are craving protein - meats and cheese -YES ONLY CHEESE,BUT I LOVE CHEESE ANYWAY-
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy -YES-
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy -HAVNT TAKEN ANY NOTICE-
Your hands are very dry -YES,TODAY ANYWAY-
Your pillow faces north when you sleep -NOT SURE-
Dad-to-be is gaining weight too -YES HE HAS PUT ON SOME WEIGHT-
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever -NO,WELL I DONT FEEL IT-
Your urine is a bright yellow in colour -YES-
Your nose is spreading -WHAT DOES THAT MEAN-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles -HAVNT TRIED IT-
You are having headaches - YES-
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even -OH I DONT KNOW IM NOT GOOD AT MATHS.-

It's a girl if:

You had morning sickness early in pregnancy -YES-
Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute -NOT SURE-
You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your left breast is larger than your right breast -YES,BUT IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN-
Your hair gets red highlights -NO,NOT REALLY-
You are carrying high -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your belly looks like a watermelon -NOT SHOWING YET-
You crave sweets -NO-
You crave fruit -NO-
You crave orange juice -NO-
You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy -YES-
You are moodier than usual during pregnancy -IM ALWAYS MOODY,EVEN BEFORE PREGNANY-
Your face breaks out more than usual -YES-
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread -NEVER DO ANYWAY-
Your breasts have really blossomed! -HAVNT SEEN A CHANGE-
Your pillow faces south when you sleep -DONT KNOW-
Your urine is a dull yellow in colour -NO-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side -HAVNT TRIED IT-
If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - DONT KNOW,IM RUBBISH AT MATHS.-


----------



## reallytinyamy

that one said girl for me too


----------



## PitBullMommy

It says I'm having a boy...but, I'm actually having a girl...


----------



## Serene123

Says boy for me, and it probably is a boy. Althought I thought I saw girl bits on the scan. I'll know in feb, so we'll see! :D


----------



## xxleannexx

they all said i was having a boy then i found out it was a girl at the scan lol


----------



## LilMum86

I have 2 children n for both i used bounty's gender guesser and both times it said i would have a boy and both times i had a boy, i am pregnant now and this time it said i would be having a girl i will be finding out on wednesday so i will leave another post then to let u no if it worked this time


----------



## elm

It's great seeing the old posts and which ones were right! I just did the bounty one and it got mine right! Most say girl when I try them but this one said 'boy'!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive done 3 online gender guessing tests and they all say boy. Reading the old wives tales I have 50/50 of those symptoms. I have 3 weeks till I find out tho....


----------



## alphatee

the bounty 1 i did says a boy & the second i did was girl!!! im having a girl


----------



## LilMum86

I went on the bounty gender guesser and 3 times it has been rite for me i am pregnant now and it said i will be having a girl and i found out 2day that it is a girl im having. The times before it said i would have a boy and i had boys


----------



## icculcaz

well im due between last week in feb n 1st week in march due march says girl due feb says boy... hum.


----------



## Dragonfly

mine says boy


----------



## Laura--x

Mine says a boy, id like a boy. Wonder if its right :D


----------



## heather91

I've just done it and it said boy but I'm having a little girl! It's put doubt in my mind now.. rofl x


----------



## mummymadness

Bounty one says My 3 year old Layla is a boy lol ..
Finnley my 1 year old son is a girl lol ..
And Corey in the tummy who is deffinatley boy is a girl lol . ..


----------



## Hevz

I've tried 2 different ones....1st one said girl and 2nd said boy....I'll be happy with one or the other:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bump1991

I just did the bounty gender guesser and a chinese gender guesser and they both came out as me having a girl.
We will just have to wait and see when my baby is due in semptember 09!


----------



## Rach276

Mine said boyyyyyyy and its right!


----------



## cybermum

The bounty one was right with my first son,wrong with my second son and it says this one will be boy,so who knows??
The second link was wrong all the way for myself and I tested my SIL kids too and it was wrong 4 times!


----------



## flutterbylge

aw i am due on 30th June, when i try june it says boy but when i try july it says girl, i could well be late on to July!


----------



## tasha41

Guessed girl for me.. I'm hoping I'll find out on Thursday and not have to wait for March.. but I've been thinking girl in my own mind..


----------



## Jkelmum

It says boy for me which would make me 3 boys 1 girl my lil girl wont be happy lol


----------



## LuluBee

Most of these sites always say that I'm having a girl, but all my ultrasounds (and I've had lots) show I'm having a boy - perhaps I have a very metrosexual little bump!


----------



## samantha_sarah

alot of people iv spoken too said its got it wrong. 

Mine says BOY! i shall find out next week lol xxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

mine said girl... I feel like I did with my only daughter so will see... I am pretty much off team yellow if baby will show us the goods! :pink:


----------



## Bellylicious

Lol! I know Im having a girl so I tried it and I put the due date as Jan and it said BOY. Ive got a feeling bubs will be born in Feb so I did it again and put Feb as the due date and it came up GIRL.


----------



## cybermum

Well the bounty site was right this time!
I just found out I am having a boy :)


----------



## princessellie

i got told boy too haha


----------



## whitneyc

C:\Users\STACZNURSE\Pictures\baby11.jpg

what's the gender?


----------



## Karla Malin

Congrats, congrats, congrats, motherhood is the best thing in the world


----------



## mummy2bm

I just tried it & it predicted a girl. 

We got told 95% girl at 19wk scan. 

Fingers crossed they're both right :D


----------

